# Tips for marketing our $10 sale?



## redlabor (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey everybody, Dave here from ResistToday.com.

I've been working for over a week to promote our $10 tee shirt and wallet sale and I'm hoping to share some successes and get your tips for improving our efforts.

This week we:
- sent an email newsletter to our 2,300 customers
- were featured on a few tshirt sites and


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I Am The Trend will advertise your sale for you. I'm pretty sure all you have to do is shoot them an email letting them know about it and they will talk about it on their show. They have a show every Monday. Check it out - IAMTHETREND - Your Guide For All Things Indie


----------



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

Yo! I checked out that wallet printing video on your site. Very cool...I was wondering what materials you used and how you figured out how to sew those things together. I have a DB Clay wallet that is very similar and have been wanting to start printing/making wallets for a while...

Would appreciate some insight.

-Jacob
Junkytees ::: Welcome :::


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

What about if you give an incentive to your customers to spread the word to their friends? You can set something up where if they refer a friend who makes a purchase at your site, then they earn $5 (or whatever you want to set the incentive at) off their next purchase and if they have enough referrals then they get a free shirt. 

You can also contact bloggers in your field and see if they want to do a giveaway of your shirt to their readers.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried using DIGG. I have had a couple sales get on there and it has worked out really well.


----------



## redlabor (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey ReThink; can you link to your digg posts? I'm curious how they were written and what the comments on digg were. I've submitted a few things to digg, but I never really know how to pitch it so it's not blatantly self-promotional, ya know?


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe in word of mouth more.

I keep asking my customers to help me spread the news about my website.


----------



## NateUGP (Jul 26, 2010)

Who prints your t-shirts or do you do it in-house? The only reason I ask is because I ran across your post and thought to myself whoever prints your t-shirts should be helping you too! (especially if they have a large following on Facebook or Twitter) 

Just a thought, let me know if you'd like that because we're thinking about doing something like in the near future.


----------

